# The Wealth of Nations



## JM (Aug 13, 2008)

Any suggested titles, sties, artiles for Christian material on economics?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2008)

several authors from diferent streams of christianity, (RC, Baptist, Reformed) contribute to the Lew Rockwell site.


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 26, 2008)

> *The Wealth of Nations *
> Any suggested titles, sties, artiles for Christian material on economics?


 
Definitely not Adam Smith's The Wealth of Nations. He is the other Hegelian extreme of Marxism, wherein some underlying force, not attributed to God, is accreditted with working everything out (his "invisible hand" ideology). I would go with Gary North but you might not seek the advice of a Theonomist....


----------



## brandonadams (Aug 26, 2008)

The absolute best book, BY FAR, that I have read, is John Robbins' "Fredom and Capitalism: Essays on Christian Politics and Economics"

Read it before you read anything else, and take a look at his credentials if you need any further consideration:
Who is John W. Robbins?

** I forgot to add his MP3 lectures
There are a few different series (introduction & intermediate, etc). You will not find a better collection of Christian lectures on economics.


----------



## brandonadams (Aug 26, 2008)

> wherein some underlying force, not attributed to God, is accreditted with working everything out (his "invisible hand" ideology).



It's been a while sense I read it, and I didn't study it in-depth, but does he really deify the invisible hand like that? My understanding is that he simply uses the phrase "the invisible hand" as a way to describe the fact that people, motivated out of self interest, end up benefiting others as a result.


----------



## Dwimble (Aug 26, 2008)

This book isn't specifically about "economics," but is about money, what the Bible says about money, and what the Christian's view of money ought to be. I can't recommend it highly enough. I and my wife read it several years ago and by God's grace it had a truly life-changing effect on us. We repented of much that we had been doing and now live a completely different and happier life.

Money, Possessions, and Eternity --by Randy Alcorn (at epm.org)

Amazon.com: Money, Possessions, and Eternity: Randy Alcorn: Books


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 26, 2008)

> Quote:
> wherein some underlying force, not attributed to God, is accreditted with working everything out (his "invisible hand" ideology).
> It's been a while sense I read it, and I didn't study it in-depth, but does he really deify the invisible hand like that? My understanding is that he simply uses the phrase "the invisible hand" as a way to describe the fact that people, motivated out of self interest, end up benefiting others as a result.


 
He doesn't really mean to and yes he intends it to be more of an explanation of how a free market does work. But there is too much Hegel in him and too much of a lack of the economic movements ever being attributed to God


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 26, 2008)

davidsuggs said:


> > *The Wealth of Nations *
> > Any suggested titles, sties, artiles for Christian material on economics?
> 
> 
> ...



I actually think that Adam Smith is the place to begin. Then read Hayek's The Road to Serfdom. No, they are not Christian but they heavily influence many Christians and need to be understood. Thomas Sowell (a Roman Catholic I believe) is also quite good. Read with discernment. And that goes for Gary North as well (who I would not recommend).

In my own opinion, economics is one of those areas where everyone thinks they are an expert. So why not start with the guys that really are the experts?


----------



## brandonadams (Aug 26, 2008)

If you are interested in a book on economics written from a non-Christian perspective, I recommend Ludwig von Mises' Human Action. Or there is a paraphrased introductory version written by Gene Callahan called "Economics for Real People" which can also be found online http://mises.org/books/econforrealpeople.pdf

But again, I have found Robbins' to be a very helpful source for biblically discerning all the other economics I have read (including critiques of Gary North and an entire book exposing and critiquing the Roman Church State's economic and political teaching).


----------



## davidsuggs (Aug 27, 2008)

I am saying that because many Christians are influenced by certain secular philosophy does not mean Christians first looking into to the topic should be referred out into the secular world. I would recommend anything on the American Vision website, but i am by no means an expert of any stripe


----------



## JM (Aug 27, 2008)

Any thoughts on "Political-economic Activity to the Honour of God" by John Boersema?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 27, 2008)

This topic caught my attention because as I type I have a copy of Wealth of Nations next to me. Stuck on page two hundred and something and learning about savages.


----------

